# Need help locating parts and info for old drywall texture spray rig transmission



## Kettenhund (Mar 19, 2016)

I posted this in the wrong forum on this site, so if you see the double post... I apologize in advance!

Greetings! My uncle has been doing tape and bed and texture his whole life. Their bread and butter is the spray rig he uses daily. It's a trailer mounted unit with a stainless tank and gas engine. The tag has been knocked off somewhere along the way, but he swears it's a 1983 US Spray 401ss. I cannot find information on it anywhere. The transmission grinds when it's in 1st or 2nd gear and he hits the switch on his pole gun to engage the clutch. He's been using 3rd gear to spray houses... He says he gets done real fast, but it's wearing him out. At 55yrs old, I'm sure he's really having problems moving that fast. He's got 5 or 6 spare transmissions that all have issues. I can probably build at least 2 or 3 good transmissions out of the spares, but I need a schematic or at least need to find a source for parts. Can anyone help out? I do not have a pic, but he says he's got some houses to do in McKinney this coming week, so I will get a pic to post then. They barely survive on his income. If his rig breaks, they're SOL. I'd love to help out before that happens...


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've heard some of the older sprayers transmissions were borrowed from automobiles. You could try and find marking numbers on the transmission, and do a google search. If it is out of an auto a local transmission shop might be able to help you out. A couple years ago Al's Taping Tools & Spray Equip. had a few used ones not sure if they would fit your application. Try giving them a call, and seeing if they could help you out.


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

If it's the one I'm thinking of/ 3 speed with reverse. They are fairly simple 4 bolts on the top takes the shifter and top plate off. If your handy and have extras you should be able to get something going. If that does not work take it to Aamco I have also had them fix it before as well.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to use a US Spray machine similar to what you are talking about. Third gear is for spraying popcorn. Or cleaning the machine out. (Or spray washing your truck) I would hate to spray light orange peel in third gear. Try googling one of the similar manufacturers like Spray King or Spray Force. They probably have some kind of similar parts.


----------

